# Blitzsafe Interface and XM Delphi Roady???



## wooldogg (Jul 28, 2003)

Is there a way to use a Blitzsafe Interface with a Delphi Roady XM receiver??? I can only find DIY's of folks using Delphi SKYFI or Commander receiver units with the Blitzsafe interface, NOT with Delphi ROADY unit. Has anyone done this??

If this IS possible, I have 2003 325i, non-Nav, with the OEM CD Changer in the trunk. I realize i wont be able to use the OEM CD-Changer with the Blitzsafe interface.

I figure I have 2 options:

1) Sell the OEM CD Changer and just get the Blitzsafe interface for the XM Roady only.

2) Sell the OEM CD Changer, buy an Alpine Changer that's compatable with the Blitzsafe, and buy the Blitzsafe interface that connects to both Changer and XM Roady.


The main question again is whether or not the Blitzsafe Interfaces will work with XM Delphi Roady.

I'm currently using the FM Modulator, and i'd really like to have the improved sound quality!

Any advice/tips would be great. Thanks!


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Have you looked around blitzsafe's website?
www.blitzsafe.com

If you called them, they would be happy to answer your questions, they answered all mine.


----------



## ZBB 325Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

Can't you get the BMW Aux-in adapter since you have an '03?

I have a Blitzsafe adapter for my '01 and hooked up an XM Roady to it last weekend. Originally bought the Blitzsafe for our iPod, but it also works with the Roady...

If you go the Blitzsafe route -- I believe they have a couple options:
- Adapter with only RCA jacks. you can hook up an RCA to headphone cord to this (this is what I have -- model number BMW/AUX DMX V.1)
- Adapter with both RCA jacks and Alpine CD Changer pass-through. But I guess you'd have to swap out your OEM CD Changer for a compatible Alpine unit...


----------



## mav63 (May 10, 2004)

*XM Direct*

Save the Roady for your house or other car and get XMDirect with Blitzsafe adapter. You can still use the CD changer too. If you have a OEM Headunit, all controls will work with the XM including the steering wheels controls. I have the XMDirect and it is a clean install in the trunk. Go to this site and check it out. Works great!


----------

